# Dreary Weather = Big Bass – 12/11/09



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Had the day off today and despite the gray skies, nippy breeze and scattered rain I headed over to my favorite bass pond for awhile.  On my first cast, a previously unnoticed cracked rod guide snagged and broke my line, sending my rigging and half a spool of braid down into the depths.  Not a very good start…



Back at the truck, I assessed what spare gear I had with me and figured I could make do with a different rod, but I’d have to head to the store to get a new spool of Sufix braid. : After driving there and back, re-spooling the reel and setting up the spare rod, the wind was blowing even worse than before. Still, I was determined to make a few casts and on the very first (if you don’t count the earlier break-off) I landed this hefty 5+ pounder. [smiley=toast.gif]











As I released the fish, a guy came running up wanting to see the bass. Too late, it was gone [smiley=doh1.gif], but I told him to hang on a second and I’d catch him another.  Sure enough, second cast was nailed by this 6+ pound bass! ;D











Needless to say, the guy thought that was pretty cool and hung around watching me land five more, all over 5 pounds. [smiley=popcorn2.gif] If he’d been an angler, I’d have been less enthused about the company, but since he wasn’t, I didn’t mind and he took a couple of pictures for me, including the biggest bass of all, this one that probably exceeded 7 pounds. [smiley=thumbsupsmileyanim.gif]











When it started to rain, I headed back to the truck after only about 45 minutes of fishing. But in that time, I landed nine bass, seven of which were over 5 pounds. As for the other two fish, one was about 2 pounds and the other about 4. For a cold, dreary afternoon, I sure was feeling all warm and fuzzy after such a hot bite! [smiley=supercool.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice fish. I am still amazed that spot produces so well.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice fish. They got some meat on them!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Nice fish. I am still amazed that spot produces so well.


I know. It's something else, isn't it?  All I can say is that they better stop harassing me or I'm gonna start relocating everything I catch from there to my private pond. That'll teach em! ;D



> Nice fish. They got some meat on them!


They might have been meaty, but they didn't get eaten. All released as usual.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow! Nice bass. Sounds like a good honey-hole. Best kept a secret!

-T


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Man U're killing me! I wish I can have all the free time to fish! Good Job!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

your killing me too man , seriously, are you fishing a stocked private pond or what?? catching that amount of decent bass in such a short time is the stuff i use to hear about way back in the day  thats some dang nice bass catching you've done there  , congrats [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Very nicley done I am truly envious 
I will attempt to macth that tomorrow


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow  Ya killin em'. Nice pics!


----------



## newbie_dave (May 31, 2007)

Nice report and fish Hammer!!


----------

